# Purebread GSD - Jacksonville, NC



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know if this person is a member here or not, but I cannot bear to see this dog go to Onslow County Animal Control. We got our GSD from there on the day she was slated to be put to sleep. They don't have the resources to feed them properly, and they don't do anything to try to get them adopted out. There is no vet on staff there, and the vet who does go there to help out is a crook.

I hope someone buys this dog before tomorrow.

German shepard | Pets for sale on Lejeune bookoo!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I accidentally spelled purebred wrong.


----------

